# A Keep on the Borderlands: Consolidation



## Dr Simon (Nov 14, 2013)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION],  [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION],  [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION],  [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]

New thread continuing on from A Keep on the Borderlands: Arrival.

When last we saw Arcata, Bastian, Comoray and Sh'aah they were fleeing Fanjyr Waystation in the company of Cassie of the Punishment Legion, Fyfe of House Arcata and Rexun Edelstimme, captive dwarf and herlad of the dwarf king.

Fanjyr Waystation is in the hands of the so-called Cobalt Dwarf, Haxmar Schattenstein, a suspicious, too-suave character with a mysterious blue pendant, possibly connected to strange blue lights seen in the hills above the Waystation. There was no sign of the missing Warden of the MIdnight Sun that the wandering trader Tzintzan Ryal had mentioned. Whether Haxmar was responsible or not remains to be seen.

The moon is low in the sky and the group travels downhill by starlight, keeping as best they can just off the road, on the uphill side amongst pine trees.

Suddenly Rexun calls a halt and points to some seemingly innocuous stones.

"Marks of my people," he says. "If this way we are going, perhap help we will be getting." He points up the steep, tree-covered slope to the left of the path. At that moment there is a flare of blue light from up the pass, and the distant sound of horns. It would seem that Haxmar has discovered your disappearance.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2013)

Bastian looks back in the direction of the light and horns, then nods grimly to where Hexmar believes his people might be. 

" Leaving effectively made our choice of sides for us. If they catch us, I expect our stay will be far less comfortable than last time. If we're looking for help, we'd better look fast." He looks to the dwarf to lead despite the nervous taste in his mouth. Gods preserve them if they chose wrong...


----------



## Axel (Nov 15, 2013)

Sh'aah stopped, then stooped to examine the stone. _Never seen Dwarfses marks before..._

He reached out a hand to touch one, enjoying the texture of the partially worked roughness. Glancing around as the humans stood in indecision he made a quick study of the ground and what had recently passed this way.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2013)

Sh'aah can find no tracks, but once he knows where to look there is a cunningly hidden trail, a natural set of steps leading upwards from the main path.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2013)

Arcata looked for a moment at where Sh'aah was poking around, then back towards the dwarf citadel.

"Can we make it back to the keep?" she asked, looking at both Bastion and Sh'aah. "I didn't see any horses in there. We can stay ahead of them, don't you think?"

With an apologetic look at Rexun she added, "It's no offense to you or your people, Rexun...but if I have a choice between maybe help, and definitely be safe...then right now I'd as soon go with the definite."


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2013)

"Now might not be the best time to remind milady that we left _our_ horses there, so they have at least half a dozen trained horses. I don't expect Bulwark is likely to cooperate, but the others are merely normal domestics; they'll ride as well for dwarves as they did for us."

The Last Lion's embarrassment at possibly having handed their pursuers the means to catch and delay them is clear, but he looks to Sha'ah for a better assessment of their chances to make it back.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not 100% on how far we are from the keep, I'm afraid, so I'll leave that one unanswered for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2013)

"Dwarves are not good riders being," says Rexun. "It is more likely your horses the Cobalt Dwarf will be selling than riding. Probably," he adds with a note of uncertainty.

OOC: It took six days through plains and foothills to get here. It could be done, and Sh'aah reckons he could probably find enough forage to supplement the meagre rations you have with you. A lot would depend on how far the dwarves are willing to pursue.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Axel (Nov 18, 2013)

Sh'aah shrugged non-comitally. "Is far. Easy way is hide, then walk. Take many weeks. Hills is good for food. No bow, no meat."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 19, 2013)

Brother Comoray chimes in, "I can keep us supplied well supplied with water, and Velshionne may see to impart others prayers upon me that may be more useful to survival in the wilds. This has been a setback, but I have faith that the Lady Magnificent has not smiled upon our quest to take back the fort only to see us dashed upon the rocks by rebellious dwarves."


----------



## Axel (Nov 19, 2013)

Sh'aah frowned. The thought that gods could directly intervene and create water - and presumably food - was troubling. 

"Best is stay in Dwarf lands. Not enough mans to fight. Even if all come. Find king. Then all is good."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2013)

Arcata frowned. Neither option was particularly good, but that was the choice before them. She didn't like the idea of appearing before the dwarves as refugees after a forced march, with hounds snapping at their heels...but there was diplomatic capital to be earned perhaps in trusting their agent, and in making straightaway to inform them of the events at the waystation.

With a heavy sigh, she nodded.

"We'll go to the dwarves. Rexun, take point with Sha'ah and help keep us on the path."


----------



## Axel (Dec 5, 2013)

Sh'aah nodded and turned left up the slope without hesitation. He moved quickly and surely in the dark, pausing after a few minutes to let the less capable humans and the stunted dwarf catch up.


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2013)

*Bastian Sangue, human beast rider*

Bastian merely nodded to his lady's order, and took up rear guard. Between the clank of his armor and his speed without Bulwark, he figured he was best kept to the back.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 6, 2013)

The dwarf trail leads steeply up rocky slopes covered with pine and rowan, via cunningly contrived steps that are carved from the rock and appear at first glance like a natural gully. After some minutes of exertion the trail levels out to a shelf below steep cliffs.

Sh'aah spots movement ahead, and an armoured dwarf appears from behind a rock, a load crossbow pointed at the group. He says something in the dwarven language, and Rexun steps forwards and replies. There follows a brief conversation in the harsh-sounding tongue.

"I think we're going to be alright sir, ma'am," says Fyfe quietly to Bastian and Arcata. "This Rexun, he's vouching for us as friends."

And so it would seem. The dwarf lowers his crossbow and nods the group past. Rexun leads them around a shoulder of rock and there is revealed an entrance into the cliff face, hidden unless seen from the right angle. There are more dwarves inside, ready for battle (although dwarves are rarely seen out of armour anyway; rumour in the Empire is that they wear chainmail nightshirts). Rexun is greeted with hearty slaps on the back as the group is led down a tunnel into a chamber lit by a small, but warming, fire.

A fat dwarf with striking red hair and beard has a brief conversation with Rexun then turns to the group.

"Menexes Kupferbart at your service," he says. "Cousin Rexun tells me how you aided him, and for that you are welcome to our humble camp. Tell me what you know of the Cobalt Dwarf, Haxmar. And quickly, if you will, we may not have much time."


----------



## Axel (Dec 6, 2013)

Sh'aah was amazed by the rock cavern cum stronghold, and it showed as he gazed around at the place. He know mountains and caves, but had seen nothing like this. 

The Dwarves he could care less from though. Even in his comparatively short life Sh'aah had been on the receiving end of scorn and hatred from Dwarves more than the small number he had met should imply. Still, there were many of the stunted folk, and warriors to boot. The ranger was relieved that his intuition in staying in Dwarf lands had been right. It had always been right, but it only took one poor choice out in the wilds...

Knowing his place in the hierarchy of things Sh'aah kept to the back and stayed as unobtrusive as his massive body would allow.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2013)

As they entered the cavern, Arcata quietly expended a little magic to freshen herself...clean up the little smudges from climbing, give her clothes a little more color and make up for the several days now since she'd changed them. When she stepped up to greet Mexaxes very little of the past exertions or difficulties showed in her appearance.

"Less than I'd like, I'm afraid," she replied. Her voice had warmth in it, but her antipathy towards the Cobalt was plain as well. "He wears an amulet with a blue stone in it. His skin, and the skin of his followers, was tinged blue as well. He was very quick to greet us, and seemed very...interested in me in particular. Not as a woman, you understand, but I think I was important to some plan of his. He was reluctant to fight us...I don't know if it's because he doubted his men against us, or because he was concerned about me dying in the process."

"As for what he wanted me for, I believe it had to do with some kind of strange, pervasive blue light from the cliffs above the waystation. Significant magical power was gathering there for something. A ritual perhaps. I didn't see what was causing it, so I can't be more specific."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2013)

"As I feared," says Menexes. "He's allied himself to some strange magic." He strides across to the fire. "We'll find no help from that quarter," he says, almost to himself. He turns back to Arcata. "Possibly he will be following you now. Another dwarf would be capable of finding the hidden trail. If you can fight, help us. If not, stay out of our way."


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2013)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"Sir," Bastian says. He hefts his broadsword out of its sheathe to rest on one of his armored shoulders, "Fighting is the one thing I've been certain I know how to do since we got to this little wilderness. If I finally get to hit things, count me in."


----------



## Axel (Dec 24, 2013)

Sh'aah fidgeted in the background. _What are we fighting now? Dragons?_

Still, following Bastian's lead he uncovered his axe heads and checked them for nicks. And sharpness.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2013)

Arcata nodded.

"We will help, as much as we can. I'm not much with weapons, but I can throw a few spells their way. Put me with your archers. Somewhere I can see the field."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 14, 2014)

Kupferbart flashes a grin at Bastian.

"I like your attitude sir," he says. "Ma'am, if you and your companions would care to follow me." He heads towards a rough cut stairway in the rock wall, that leads to a small chamber. Through a narrow crack in the rock wall it overlooks the top of the hidden trail and the entrance to the dwarf hideout.

Even as the group watches, Schattenstein and ten of his blue dwarves arrive at the stones that mark the entrance to the hideout. The Cobalt Dwarf stops, fingers his blue stone for a moment.

"Brother dwarves," he calls out. "I address you in the Common tongue so the humans you have with you can understand. Hand over the human woman to me. She is nothing to you, and I have no wish to shed your blood, but I will if I have to. You have until the moon reaches that outcropping," he gestures with his arm to a rock pillar behind him. Given the current position of the moon this is about five minutes.

"He is a dwarf without honour, to make such demands," say Kupferbart.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2014)

"Assuming he's a dwarf at all," Arcata says with a frown, eying how he handled that amulet. "There's spells that could conceal his true nature...or other spells that could take his mind from him. His fixation on that amulet is..."

She tapped her chin, just below her bottom lip, face set in thought.

"We should try to get that amulet away from him. More even than killing him. Dead, he's useless, but alive and without that object, he might tell us a great deal about the powers that are conspiring against these lands."


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 15, 2014)

"I am not not sure I would count on that, Lady Arcata," says Brother Comoray with a grimace. "With dark powers at work there are often things more terrible than pain or death." Giving a quick check over to make sure his gear has all been properly fastened, he then draws his sword and intones, "May the Lady Magnificient smile upon us in the battle hence. Always do we seek her glory."


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"I don't care if he's a dwarf. Or a demon lord of the Nether Realm, for that matter. No one lays claim to 'the human woman' without her consent unless and until he manages to rip my heart out of my chest. I am a Sangue; my blood guards every last drop of hers," Bastian growls, hands gripping his broadsword. 

He takes a breath, adding in a calmer tone, "I'm not promising anyone lives, milady, but I'll do what I can. For now, it seems clear there's nothing worth negotiating for. Kupferbart, you as ready as I am to show this sky-colored whatever-he-is what we think of him?"


----------



## Axel (Jan 15, 2014)

Sh'aah crouched and surveyed the opposing force while the others talked. The strange blue dwarf and his bodyguards were obvious. What he watched for were skirmishers on the flanks - given the main force location they could easily be at or through the opening by now.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 17, 2014)

"Aye," says Kupferbart. He utters some words in dwarven, and a volley of crossbow bolts lands just in front of Schattenstein. "A warning, Cobalt Dwarf," he calls out. "Your answer is no."

Sh'aah can see no sign of anyone attempting a flank - it seems that all of Schattensteins small force is concentrated in the narrow defile before the dwarf sanctuary. But even as he scans the steep pine-covered slopes, something like a mist seems to emerge from them, coalescing into dark serpentine forms that fly through the air, borne aloft by a soft blue glow. Schattenstein's hand is on his blue amulet.

The spirit snake things suddenly rush forwards towards the sancturay entrance. From below come cries of alarm, one of them cut off suddenly.


----------



## Axel (Jan 25, 2014)

Thinking that the blue dwarves were about to waltz into the first chamber unopposed after that particular piece of magic, Sh'aah gives a yelp of alarm and disappears back down the staircase. Double axe held firmly and more than ready to fight magical made-up spirit things.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 25, 2014)

Comoray attempts to identify what magic the Cobalt Dwarf has used as he follows Sh'aah down the stairs toward the fearful defenders.

OOC: Spellcraft: 1d20+5=16.


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"This is all for nothing if they get you," Bastian says to the Lady Arcata. "I'll not say no to any magics you can use against them, but promise me you stay back and run if necessary. Stupid heroics are for my kind, not yours."

He gives a dry chuckle as he adds. "We need your kind for all the decrees of valor after we get our fool heads lopped off." With a wink, he charges after the other two down toward the mess, broadsword held high.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcata curses as the thing goes out of sight. She trots after Bastian, jaw set stubbornly. 

"That thing might be a spirit, or something else your sword can't strike," she said. "I don't have a shot at it anymore from the top, so I'm coming with you. Regardless of what you might think, you are _not_ expendable."


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian sighs. 

"I suppose that neck of yours wouldn't be much worth protecting if you weren't the sort who went sticking it out for your people," he offers, a bittersweet grin breaking his features for a moment. "Just try to keep your head attached to it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcata grinned, despite the tension of the moment.

"That's _your_ job," she replied. "_My_ job is to make your job difficult."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=Comoray]
Brother Comoray can't see that the Cobalt dwarf actually cast a spell to call these serpent things up, possibly it was some property of the blue amulet that he wears. He's not sure either if these are summoned or conjured creatures.
[/sblock]

Sh'aah and Comoray are first down the stairs, closely follwed by Bastian and Arcata right behind him. Cassie and Menexes the Copper Dwarf follow on behind. Fyfe is a little slower to act.

In the dwarf sanctuary cavern they see the three glowing blue serpents hovering in the air, facing Menexes' dwarf warriors, including Rexun. The nearest one has a dwarf struggling in its coils.

[sblock=OOC]



Sorry about the delay - another busy period and it takes a bit of work getting combat set up for these games. Ready to go now though!

Cobalt Dwarves are in blue, with "H" as Haxmar Schattenstein.
Copper Dwarves are in brown, with "M" Menexes and "R" Rexun.
Dulat hench-persons in orange, with "C" Cassie and "F" Fyfe. The purple "C" is Comoray. 
Orange blob is the fire pit, hopefully the rest should be obvious.

Initiative:

Sh'aah
Bastian
Winged Serpent Things
Comoray
Arcata
Cassie
Copper Dwarves
Fyfe
Cobalt Dwarves
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2014)

On seeing the dwarf fighting with the ghostly snake, Arcata incanted...summoning twisting braids of energy that twined up her arm and surged out of her hand. The magical bolt winged out and slammed into the snake spirit!

(OOC - Invis Castle is down, but this is Magic Missile for 1d4+1 force damage; feel free to roll on my behalf. )


----------



## Axel (Feb 16, 2014)

*Sh'aah*

Seeing a Dwarf wrapped up by a magical creature sets Sh'aah's blood boiling.  With a shout, he raced forward and hacked at the serpenty...thing with an overhead blow.

ooc: sorry for the delay, forgot to check this thread.  Can't seem to find the RG either...need to double check the attack and damage bonuses.

Sh'aah moves 10' "east" and makes a two-handed attack against the #1 serpent.  Should be +8 to hit, 1d8+6 for damage.  No invisible castle this morning...


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

[sblock=ooc]Blargh. Sorry. I could have sworn I'd already replied...[/sblock]

Bastian surveys the field, then rushes forward to a point as central to the besieged dwarves as he can, drawing his greatsword in the process. He gestures for the remaining Dulat forces to join the fray, as well

"The snakes aren't the only ones who can coil, boys. Surround them, and we can crush them between us!"

[sblock=ooc]Move action southwest. He's trying to get in a position so that his Tactician ability will cover as many dwarves as possible. 

Standard Action: Tactitian. He's going to delay this if possible until the other melee combatants can move inside the 30' range, then pull the trigger: grants Precise Strike to all allies in 30' for 4 rounds: +1d6 damage to their attacks while they're flanking with any other affected allies. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2014)

Seen closer, "winged snakes" is not a description that does justice to these creatures. They are more like coiled smoke or darkness, inky black with no features to be seen, and their wings are like shadows sweeping out above them. Their bodies are limned with a midnight blue glow that plays across the surface. 

They can evidently interact with matter, judging by the captured dwarf, but can they be harmed by normal weapons? Sh'aah decides to examne the matter, and the answer appear to be yes. His axe tears the substance of the creature, although it seems to meet resistance that slows it as it passes through the dark snake. The creature responds by opening at one end and biting hard on Sh'aah's shoulder, at the same time tightening its coils around the dwarf. The other two shadow snakes bite dwarves facing them, flinging their limp bodies to one side.

They can be affected by weapons, now Arcata tries her magic. There is resistance to her power, but she punches through it, damaging the shadow-stuff of the nearest snake creature.

[sblock=OOC]


Sh'aah - axe attack on serpent #1, 19+8=27, hits for 1d8+6=9 damage.
Bastian - move and use tactician. On the map this was the best position I could move him to, the grey area covers his tactician radius so copper dwarves 1,2,3,6,7 and Rexun are affected, as re Sh'aah, Comoray and Arcata.
Snake #1 - constrict dwarf #2 for 5 damage, bite Sh'aah for 5 damage as well.
Snake #2 - bite dwarf #6 for 13 damage, #6 is dying.
Snake #3 - bite dwarf #4 for 8 damage, #4 is disabled.
Arcata - magic missile vs. snake #1, 1d4+1 = 3 damage, must overcome Spell Resistance, caster level check = 19+3, success.

Next up:
Comoray
then everyone else!
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2014)

Comoray skirts around the nearest smoke snake to head towards a more beleaguered group of dwarves. As he moves, he invokes the blessing of Velshionne, which spreads across the battlefield to bolster his allies.

OOC: Move 5' NE the 15' East, then cast Bless.


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian grimaces as the snakes start taking a toll. Deciding he's done enough rallying, he shifts to flank the closest serpant with the dwarf on it's other side, trying to take advantage of the distraction to open it's shadowy underbelly.

The otherworldly look of the beast appears to continue unnerving the cavalier, however, and his swing goes wide.

[sblock=ooc]5' step on the diagonal to the spot just below Sha'ah. I believe that puts Bastian in flank with dwarf 3. 

Greatsword attack w/ bless & flank; Greatsword damage; Precise Strike damage: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13;2D6+4 = [1, 5]+4 = 10;1D6 = [6] = 6

...which of course means I manage to botch a roll with a bloody +10 to hit. *headdesk*. I guess I'll hope everyone else can get in flank and make up for Bastian's awfulness.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
Bastian Sangue
*AC:* 18 (Touch 11, Flatfooted 17)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +1 
*Perception*: +0 *Sense Motive*: +4 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +3 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +1

*Greatsword:* +7, 2d6+4, 19-20/x2
*Heavy Flail:* +6, 1d10+4, 19-20/x2, disarm, trip
*Lance:* +6, 1d8+4, x3
*Lance, mounted charge:* +8, 2d8+8, x3
*Composite Longbow:* +3, 1d8, x3, Range 110 ft.
*Conditional Attack mods:* +level (2) damage vs. Challenge target, +1d6 when flanking with another Precise Striker, +1 confirm critical, +1 high ground when mounted (M or S targets), Power Attack -1/+2

*Conditions:* Bless (+1 Attack & save vs. fear), Tactician (grants allies in 30' the Precise Strike feat)

*In Hand:* Greatsword

Tactician: 3/4 rounds remaining
Challenge: 1/1 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Feb 26, 2014)

*Sh'aah*

Gritting his teeth against the teeth in his shoulder, Sh'aah steps up and slams his axe into the snake creature.  The followup from his left is less effective - wafting harmlessly against the air.  Something about being bitten in the shoulder inhibits the movement on his left side...

[sblock=ooc]
Full attack, 1d20+7 (flanking w/ 3 cancels TWF) = 20 and 8

Damage = 1d8+4 + 1d6 = 17 (ouch!)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2014)

Arcata looks startled at the resistance of the snake thing to her magic...it's an unpleasant surprise. She'd been rather counting on her ability to provide ranged support with her spells. Without the precision of her missiles...it was going to be dicey.

The toll the snake-things take on the defenders sets her jaw though. They were risking everything; so could she!

She incants, building up power. Blue fire ignites in her hands, and a shard of pure force materializes between her palms. With a cry of defiance, she hurls the bolt at the same snake she hit before, and her eyes shine blue on blue with the reflected light of the spell's fury!

But the monster's resistance was equally furious! While the spell did burrow through, only a fraction of its force was left by the time it did!

Arcata was left wide-eyed, breathing hard, working her fingers nervously. 

Could she really do this? All she had was her magic. If that failed her...

SR Check: 21 (Note - Arcata is level 2, so only gets +2 on her checks. You gave her +3. )
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4422623/

Damage: 2
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4422639/

Sigh.


----------



## Axel (Mar 8, 2014)

Ooc: pretty sure the party is 3rd level now. I've been adding +3 BAB at any rate. :S

Anyone have a link to the RG? Seems to have vanished beneath pages of optimisers...


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 10, 2014)

OOC: Have a look under the Play By Post Links part of my sig, there should be a KOTB section. The characters _started_ as 2nd level and I think everyone levelled after taking the keep. Will update this combat later on this week, I think it's my turn to roll for all the dwarves!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2014)

(OOC - Gah, so weird. Okay, please add 7 damage to the snake then, since Arcata was firing 2 missiles at a time, not 1. Here's the roll for the extra missiles: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4426675/ )


----------



## jkason (Mar 10, 2014)

(ooc: eep, really? It looks like I never actually leveled Bastian  D'oh!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2014)

The dwarves follow Bastian's orders and move the best they can to flank the flying snakes. Those nearest to the cavalier do the best, their axes cutting into the unnatural flesh of the strange creatures. The others, including Rexun, have less effect and the two dwarves at the edge of the cavern fire crossbows but both miss.

The horrors counterattack, but only one is successful, taking another dwarf out of the fight. Sh'aah ducks under the terrible maw as it closes near his head.

Bastian misses, but Sh'aah is horribly effective and, as the captured dwarf attempts to wriggle free from the clutches of the horror, Arcata's magic missiles strike the creature and it vanishes. The dwarf drops to the floor, looking surprised and grateful. Meanwhile, Menexes the Copper Dwarf, Cassie and Fyfe move past Arcata towards the fray.

[sblock=OOC]



Comoray - Bless. This catches everyone apart from Fyfe and dwarf #8 (these two are in the area but they move up later).

Rexun - attack H1, miss.
Menexes - move
D1 - attack H1, hits for 3+1 damage
D2 - attempt to escape, fails
D3 = attacks H1, hits for 6+2 damage
D5 - attack H3, miss
D6 - stabilises
D7 - attack H2, miss
D8 - crossbow vs H3, miss
D9 - crossbow vs H3, miss

Next round
Sh'aah - attack H1, hits for 17 damage
Bastian - attack H1, miss  3 rounds of tactician left.

Horror #1 - squeeze vs D2, bite attack on Sh'aah, miss
Horror #2 - bite attack on D7, hits for 10 damage
Horror #3 - bite attack on D5, miss

Arcata - magic missile on H1, 7 damage, enough to destroy it.

Next up Comoray again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2014)

With three dwarves down now, one snake gone and the two others looking not much the worse for wear, Comoray changes his plan slightly and moves down to invoke the healing power of Velshionne to deliver his allies from their wounds.

OOC: Move down to between D1 and D3, which I think gets me in position to catch all the fallen dwarves in Channel Energy: 2d6=5 .


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 13, 2014)

Two of the wounded dwarves get back to their feet after Comoray heals them, one remains on the floor. The dwarf that was recently freed from the clutches of one of the flying horrors is also healed of his injuries.

Menexes utters some commands in dwarven and the dwarves that are currently not engaged reposition themselves. Two take up a flanking guard on the tunnel entrance, the rest draw axes and move to attack the horrors. Menexes himself moves up beside Rexun, helping flank the flying snake.

The snakes bob and weave in the air under the combined assault of dwarven axes, but only one of them shows any sign of damage, and very little at that.

Cassie and Fyfe move into the cavern.

"Orders, my lady?" Cassie asks Arcata.

[sblock=OOC]


Comoray heals 5 damage to dwarves 2, 4, 6 and 7. All but D6 are up and at full strength.
Basically movement and misses from the dwarves, except:

D3 hits H3 for 7 damage.

Next up:
Sh'aah
Bastian
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 14, 2014)

Sh'aah blinked in surprise as the snake creature vanished. _Magic!_ he thought impatiently. Already he could practically smell the magic swirling around the cavern, mingling with blood and sweat. Between the smells and the flashing light of Arcata's magical attacks, Sha'aah lost himself somewhere in a deeply buried racial memory.

Shouting obscenities, he raced forward and swung his double axe in an unsubtle overheard arc at another of the magical creatures. If the thing could see it would no doubt evade easily...

[Sblock=rolls&ooc]
Charge 30' diagonally "right and down" to attack number 2. Should be a flank with Rexun. 
1d20+4+3+2+1+1=15
1d8+6+1d6=
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4431323/
 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4431422/
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian takes Sh'aah's lead, charging across the room at the other remaining snake, bringing his blade down in its side with a grunt.

[sblock=ooc]Charge across to snake 3, taking advantage of flank with 9 so he can actually hit something this time. 

Charge attack vs. Snake 3 (+8, +2 Charge, +2 Flank); Damage (1d20+12=22, 2d6+4=12)

No extra damage for Bastian, since 9 wasn't part of his Tactician, but you take what you can get. [/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 21, 2014)

Sh'aah and Bastian charge at the dark snake creatures and cut into their unnatural bodies. Such is the ferocity of both their attacks that they garb the attention of the horrors, which lash out at them. Bastian's armour protects him, but Sh'aah is injured by fangs seemingly made of solidified night.

[sblock=OOC]


Sh'aah - attacks #2, hits
Bastian - attacks #3, hits.

H2 - attacks Sh'aah, hits for 6 damage
H3 - attacks Bastian, misses.

Next up:
Arcata
Comoray
Everyone else!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2014)

"I need to learn to use a weapon," Arcata mutters.

Perhaps her concerns are unwarranted though. She sends another blast of raw magic at the wounded snake-thing, and the pair of projectiles spark and crackle with flashes and little POPS like festday firecrackers...and then blast through the resistance these things have and strike deeply into their tainted flesh!

"...or...this could work."

(Anudder magic missile - SR check 20, 7 damage! More like it! )
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4442827/


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 23, 2014)

While the situation with the serpents seems to be well in hand, Comoray figures that the sooner they go down the better. Plenty of soldiers are near enough the tunnel to refocus their efforts there if he charges the serpent to the south; which he does. At least he will provide a further flank...

OOC: Charge: 1d20+9=11, 1d10+3=8


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2014)

Arcata's magic strikes the nearest dark sperpent. Comoray's attack bounces off its hide with a shower of sparks. The dwarves lay into the hovering monsters with axes, all expcet one who pulls his fallen comrade from the fray. Some blows land and cut deep, others seem to bounce off the surface as Comoray's attack did. Yet others go wild. 

Meanwhile there are sounds of stomping feet and rattling armour from down the corridor. Cassie steps protectively in front of Arcata and draws her crossbow on the tunnel entrance.

[sblock=OOC]


Sorry about the delay - never seems to stop being busy at the moment!

Arcata - magic missile vs H2 for 7 damage
Comoray - attack H3, miss

I won't enumerate all the dwarf attacks - there are two hits to H2 that cause a total of 9 damage and two hits on H3 that cause 0 damage after damage reduction. The rest of the attacks miss.

Next up:
Sh'aah
Bastian (last round of tactical bonus next round)
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 12, 2014)

Lost in his own world of blood and pain, Sh'aah hacks away at the magical snake-creature.  Despite the wound in his shoulder, he scores two solid hits and greets each with a savage yell.

[sblock=rolls]
Full attack vs snake 2
1d20+8-2=24,23
Damage:
1d8+4+1d6=8
1d8+2+1d6=7
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian hacks again into the near snake's side with his broadsword, hoping they can take down the shadows before the incoming force arrives. 

[sblock=ooc]I'm an idiot. I've only been adding 1x STR to his damage, when it should be 1.5x for being a two-handed weapon. In any event: attack and damage:

Flanking broadsword attack: Damage (1d20+10=21, 2d6+6=13)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2014)

Arcata expends some of her waning magical power to send another pair of bolts spiraling at the wounded snake monster...but she was perhaps overoptimistic. The force protecting the serpents rises up and crackles, and her missiles explode harmlessly against that shielding.

She swears under her breath. One more spell...she could use it to defend herself, or to attack. After that, she'd be down to just the little magicks that cost her nothing to cast.

(9 damage, but only an 8 vs Spell resistance.   )

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4473132/


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 28, 2014)

Sh'aah's axe bites deep, but something about the otherwordly substance of the shadowy snakes seems to take away some of the force of his attacks. Nevertheless, the creature looks ragged and worn, and its attacks against the half-orc are sluggish and easily evaded.

Meanwhile, as Arcata's magic slides off it, Bastian further damages the snake that he faces, but it is in better shape than the one surrounded by Sh'aah's team despite a good solid strike with his sword in a two-handed grip.

[sblock=OOC]


(NB same as last map)

Sh'aah's attacks hit
Bastian - attacks H3, hits.
Arcata - fails to overcome SR (just!)

Next up:
Comoray
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 28, 2014)

Finding his footing after his last hasty attack, Comoray makes use of his flank with Rexun and hews into the ragged snake before him.

OOC: Attack: 1d20+9=22, 1d10+3=8 , Precise Strike Damage: 1d6=5 .


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2014)

At Comoray's strike, the snake creature evaporates into a cloud of angry smoke. There is a cheer from the dwarves, but it is cut short as the Cobalt dwarves burst through the entrance. The two dwarves guarding the entrance cut down the first one as he charges in. The second is wounded but makes it inot the chamber, dodging Cassie's crossbow bolt. Then a second follows him and soon the Copper Dwarves at the entrance are hard pressed. Fyfe and Menexes move in to the attack, sword and axe turned aside by the Cobalt dwarves' strong armour, and more Copper Dwarves, freed from fighting serpents, move into to halt the advance.

[sblock=OOC]



Comoray's attack kills H2
(For reference to the dwarves, C# refers to the Cobalt Dwarves (blue, bad guys), D# refers to Copper Dwarves (brown, good guys (?)))

C1 moves into chamber, activates attack from D2 - hits for 10 damage and kills him.
C2 moves in, activates attack from D1 - miss. Moves into chamber, AoO from D1 miss, D2 hits for 6 damage, crossbow attack from Cassie miss.
C7 moves in with nobody left to offer AoOs for movement.
Other C dwarves move up.

Fyfe - moves to attack C7 - miss
Menexes - moves to attack C6 - miss.

Other D dwarves, move only.

Next up:

Sh'aah
Bastian
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (May 2, 2014)

Sh'aah grunted in surprise and congratulation at the warrior-priest's strike to vanquish the magical snake. Hearing the commotion from behind, he spun about and moved to engage the blue dwarves. His first strike is too weak to do much more than draw sparks as it glances off the dwarf's shoulder guards. 

[Sblock=ooc]
Move to square south of Menezes. Attack cobalt dwarf 6: 1d20+8=12 (gonna call that one a miss...) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4487891/
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian swears as the blue dwarves begin to enter, and he sees just how little lies between them and the Lady Arcata. In desperation, he swings his broadsword once again, hoping to end the final snake creature.

[sblock=ooc]I'm an idiot. Somehow I was thinking Cormoroy got the last smoke critter, but after I rolled, I looked at the map again and realized Bastian's still next to one. So, the roll says "C7," but I'm hoping you'll just let it apply to the snake:

Power attack vs. C7;damage w/ power attack (1d20+7=24, 2d6+7=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 8, 2014)

The cobalt dwarves are well armoured, and Sh'aah's axe slides off metal plate with a shower of sparks. Bastian's sword bites deep into the smoke snake, but the creature is not disrupted yet and bites back at the Last Lion. Bastian easily ducks such a forecast attack.

[sblock=OOC]


Sh'aah - Attack C6. Yes, that's a miss
Bastian - Attack snake 3, hits.
Snake 3 - Attacks Bastian, miss.

Next up:
Arcata
Comoray
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2014)

Arcata winces as the snake narrowly misses Bastian, but as much as she wants to help him, there is a more pressing problem. The cobalt dwarves are starting to pour in...and threatened to flank and overwhelm her own forces while they were mopping up the snake problem. No doubt what was intended all along.

Well, he wasn't the only one with battlefield magic.

She intoned under her breath, and multivalent veils of soft bluish light wavered before her, like an aurora in the far northern climes. The phantasmagoria rippled and undulated across to the southern passageway where the dwarves contended with one another, and there it sank to the rocky floor and covered it over with a shimmering surface.

A surface, as it turned out, that was very very slick.

(OOC - Grease, centered on Cobalt Dwarf 3. That'll make it impossible to use that passage without passing through 3 squares of the spell, which ought to slow 'em down a bit. Dwarves currently in the area (3, 2 and 8) must make a Reflex save at DC 15 or fall prone.)


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2014)

OOC: I'm still here, but away from my materials so it might be next week before I resolve the actions of the dwarves.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2014)

Two of the cobalt dwarves caught in the area of Arcata's spell fall to the ground, effectively blocking the tunnel as they try to regain their feet. The nearest one, however, stays upright and presses his attack on one of the copper dwarves barring the entrance, badly wounding him. Cassie curses, takes a step in front of Arcata and reloads her crossbow. Meanwhile the only person to land any kind of effective strike is Fyfe, wounding one of the vanguard of the cobalt dwarves. The rest is a flurry of axes parrying and rebounding off sturdy dwarf armour or supernatural snake-hide.

[sblock=OOC]

Basically a flurry of misses from most combatants (mostly rolled 5s and 6s!).

C3 and C8 fail their Reflex save and fall prone.
C2 makes a save and hits D2 for 7 damage.
Fyfe hits C7 for 6 damage.

Wounded but up:
D2, D4, D7, Rexhun.
C6, C7
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 4, 2014)

Trusting that the others have the defence of the passage well in hand, at least for a moment, Comoray turns his attention to the remaining snake and dives into the melee with it intent on ending it. Focused by his last successful strike, he hews as deep into the creature.

OOC: Flanking Charge, Attack: 1d20+11=22, 1d10+3=13, w00t!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2014)

Brother Comoray's arm is surely guided by Gammerack Stonebreaker, or maybe Saint Ecillieve as the strike cuts deeply into the substance of the smoke-snake, and the creature evaporates into nothingness. The dwarves that were fighting it give sighs of relief and one or two of them give the priest a nod of appreciation, accompanied by a gruff utterance of "Sehr gut".

[sblock=OOC]
That's all the snake things down.

Next up:
Bastian
Sh'aah
Arcata
Comoray
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"Many thanks, brother," the Last Lion says as the snake evaporates. He turns on his heel to intercept the new threat, then swears under his breath to realize he'd have to shove their allies out of the way if he wanted to get close enough to swing. 

He swings wide, then, moving to Cassie's shoulder to form a human wall between the Lady Arcata and the cobalt dwarves. 

"Your magic moves around me just fine, yes, milady? But I'm thinking the dwarves won't be quite so nimble as your spells."

[sblock=ooc]As above, moving to the nearer side of Cassie. I think Bastian has just enough movement to accomplish that with a double move.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jun 11, 2014)

Realising these might be tougher opponents than he had ever fought previously, Sh'aah tried to relax and let go of the animal instincts that normally took over his conscious mind during battles. It didn't work... With a bellow that echoed around the cavern, Sh'aah's first blow sheared through the steel plate of the dwarf in front with a rending screech 

The resulting spray of arterial blood did not help the half-orc regain control. Stepping over the body of the recently fallen, he hammered a back-hand blow into the back of the Dwarf. The Dwarf was entirely unsuspecting, taking a heavy body blow. Until a few heartbeats before he had been protected on that side...

[Sblock=ooc and rolls]
Full attack, against C6. Second blow against C7 with a 5' step if C6 goes down on the first swing.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4531290/
Main hand: 1d20+4+3+1+1-2=27 (ouch, threat!)
Off hand: 1d20+4+3+1+1-2=22

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4531292/

Threat confirmation: 1d20+4+3+1+1-2=24 (gonna assume confirmed)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4531299/
Damage to C6 with crit: 3d8+12=27

Gonna assume KO at least, so off hand damage to C7: 1d8+2=10
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4531303/
[/Sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 12, 2014)

As Bastian moves to defend Arcata, Sh'aah carves a bloody swathe through the cobalt dwarf vanguard. The incursion is bottlenecked at the entrance, hampered by Arcata's grease spell.

[sblock=OOC]


Sh'aah's attack takes down C6 and C7.

Next up
Comoray
Everyone else.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 12, 2014)

Comoray focuses briefly on the one allied dwarf who is fallen and says a short prayer such that he might stabilize and then moves to Rexun's side for a vantage point on the cave opening.

OOC: Cast _stabilize_ on 6 and move three squares to the left.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 13, 2014)

OOC: Just checked the initiative sequence - I thought Arcata had cast her _grease_ spell this round, but it was last round, so it's actually [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] up next before all the dwarves.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2014)

Arcata emerges from the corridor to get a better look at the bottleneck from just behind Cassie, and nods at what she sees. The cobalt dwarves were now forced to bring only a fraction of their strength against the defenders, and were at a significant disadvantage in doing so.

"It doesn't matter how nimble the dwarves are...my spell won't strike anything I don't will it to." She frowned. "I don't see their leader yet. I need to get closer and wait. If he tries to cast another spell, I'll have one of my own waiting for him."

To the likely consternation of her guardians, Arcata moved farther towards the fray, peering over the heads of the dwarves to find one with a gleaming blue amulet...

(Move south and try to get a line of sight/effect to the Big H...then delay action to interrupt if he spellcasts.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2014)

Menexes utters a command in dwarven and his Copper dwarves move to form a line barring entry. Another Cobalt dwarf is felled by the axe of one of the Copper dwarves barring the entrance, and then they begin to retreat back down the tunnel. Of those stuck on Arcata's _grease_ spell, one manages to find his feet and start to flee, the other slips back down with a crash.

[sblock=OOC]


D1, attacks C2, hits for 12 damage and takes it out. 
Everyone else just moves.
C8 makes Acrobatics check
C3 fails Acrobatics check, remains prone.

Next up
Bastian
Sh'aah
Comoray
Arcata
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian relaxed slightly. 

"If we chase them out, we bottleneck ourselves the same way they were." He points with his greatsword toward the tunnel closest to him. 

"If you can hold this one, I'm going to move to the bend in this one. They may be trying to come around, but if I catch them on the turn, no one's shooting nonsense at us down the lane. Menexes, how close are the entrances for those other three tunnels? I want to make sure they can't come at us from any other directions."

[sblock=ooc]As above. Since the greased entrance seems covered, Bastian's going to move northwest up the other tunnel. He'll stop right before the turn, which should assure that only one enemy at a time can do anything to him, since they won't have line of sight or fire available to shoot things from the back.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 18, 2014)

OOC: Isn't the other tunnel to the overlook? Unless they can all levitate...


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Is it? Bah, Well, they do have a spell caster, so I'll stick with it for now. I definitely don't want to go chasing them single file through the tunnel.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2014)

Menexes glances at the other tunnels.

"Only one leads to the outside, but Schattenstein vill haf to travel long many miles across rough terrain to find it," he says.

OOC: Yes, the other tunnel leads up to what amounts to little more than an arrow slit, used to observe the entrance. Still useful for observation and/or sniping for anyone who wishes, though.


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Gotcha. Apologies for my seive brain[/sblock]

"If we think Hexum might be inclined to more of his spellcasting, Maybe someone with range can draw a bead on him from the overlook?"

[sblock=ooc]I don't know how many spells Arcata has left, or I'd have him explictly suggest that. If she doesn't, one of our remaining archers should probably be stationed as lookout?[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jun 20, 2014)

Sh'aah, blood still streaming from the groove in his axe, shoulders through the press of people around the tunnel entrance and into the treacherous patch of ground. 

Raising his axe in a high overhead arc, to strike down on the prone dwarf like an executioner, Sh'aah nearly loses his balance and goes over backwards. Cursing his own foolishness, he recovered his balance, still standing over the prone dwarf like a sentinel. 

[Sblock=rolls & ooc]
Acrobatics DC10 to move into the grease, adjacent to prone Dwarf (I think you can attempt untrained Acrobatics for the purposes of moving through Grease?): 1d20+2-2=16 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4541197/

Attack roll 1d20+9=10 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4541214/

Well, that ends my run of excellent attack rolls...fitting in a way I guess 
[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"He might have some useful information if we let him keep his head, anyway, Sh'aah," Bastian calls, adding to the prone dwarf, "Of course, if you _want_ to have your scalp on a string for our half-orc friend, I'm sure we can accommodate that."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2014)

Arcata goes to rest a comforting hand on Sh'aah's shoulder...though she has to raise it over her head to do so. Then she turns to Bastian.

"Anyone with a crossbow, to me. We'll go to the overlook and see if we can harass them from above. Best we don't let them regroup in peace. Anyone we can pick off is one we won't have to fight when they come again...or after they retreat and we have to assault the waystation."

She nodded at the Lion of Dulat. "You form up a line of defense here. The spell I cast won't last forever, and I only have enough power for one more of that much energy. After that..." She lifted a hand and shrugged as sparks played between her fingers briefly. "...just apprentice tricks. This fight will be won by swords and soldiers, not my vast magic powers."

Her smile was wry at that, and she looked around to see how many people had ranged weapons to join her sortie.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 26, 2014)

"I might have a trick left up my sleeve," offers Brother Comoray. "But I am not sure whether I will have the opportunity to use it to full effect with a restrictive passage in between us." The warrior priest elects to position himself midway up the stairs so that he may move to aid either group of defenders.


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian nods at Arcata's orders, gesturing for those without ranged weapons to ready themselves to guard the passageway. His face takes on a slight grin as the lady deprecates her magical abilities, but makes no further comment.


----------



## Axel (Jun 27, 2014)

Arcata's touch on his shoulder was like a bolt of electricity! _She has never touched me before! That was a wonderful thing._ Smiling in his thoughts, Sh'aah paused long enough to get some semblance of self control, and didn't bring his axe down on the dwarf. Yet. He settled for an un-gentle nudge  with his boot that fell short of a kick. 

"Up," was all he said.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 27, 2014)

As Arcata and and Bastian head to the overlook, Cassie and one of the Copper Dwarves follow, crossbows at the ready. Comoray moves to a more central position whilst the other Copper Dwarves form a defensive line, with Fyfe ending up part of it. The stocky Dulat trooper looks momentarily dumbfounded.

Sh'aah's Cobalt Dwarf prisoner gets carefully to his feet, glaring at his captors and trying to maintain as much dignity as he can when his feet keep threatening to slip out from under him at any moment. Slowly and carefully he puts his hands on his head.

[sblock=OOC]


This is the positioning as it stands at the start of the next round; there's time enough for those in the overlook to move and act before the Cobalt Dwarves do whatever they are planning to do next.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2014)

(OOC - the map is a bit unclear; can 9 and 8 get to Arcata and the crossbowfolks? It looks like that's an open chamber between them.)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2014)

OOC: No, it was sketched a bit carelessly but the "opening" from the overlook room is little more than an arrow slit, and about 20 ft. above ground level.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2014)

(OOC - Oh good god, I can't believe I neglected this so much! I am so sorry. Been having trouble keeping up, and I thought I did this one, and...man. Anyway, back to it!)

The range was bad for her spell, unless she wanted to cast another magic missile...so Arcata fell back on her trusty crossbow. It wasn't magical, but was of a quality befitting her status; dark, slightly reddish wood of exceptional resiliance, with polished carvings of battles inlaid across the sides. The arms were laminated wood, with a thin reinforcing of metal along the leading edge.

She laid a bolt in the cup of it and took aim as best she could, motioning for the other archers near her to do likewise.

"Fire," she said, and let it fly. She then moved back from the edge to get cover from any return fire while she reloaded.

(targeting the Head Dwarf if she can see him, otherwise any dwarf within 30' will do)
[roll0] for [roll1] damage.


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

[sblock=ooc]I'm a doofus. Bastian actually has a bow. Not that he's especially good with it, but he has it. Might as well try...[/sblock]

Following his charge, Bastian returns his greatsword to its scabbard and pulls out his bow. 

"Not that I have a lot of practice with this thing. Prefer to get up closer, but when off-continent and all that..." he says. He takes careful aim and lets fly.

[sblock=ooc]Comp Longbow vs. bad dwarf. (1d20+3=22, 1d8=3)  Huh. He might have actually hit something there...[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 30, 2014)

Schattenstein, the Cobalt Dwarf leader, is hidden behind rocks and undergrowth. Aracta draws an aim on one of the cobalt dwarfs in the open ... and hits. Bastian follows his mistress' lead, hitting the same dwarf and then Cassie steps between them and finishes him off with her crossbow. The other cobalt dwarfs, meanwhile, have fled back to the narrow stairs. Only one remains, guarded by Sh'aah down at the entrance.

[sblock=OOC]
Three attacks hits #10 and kill him - there wasn't line of sight to Schattenstein.

Barring hot pursuit, that's the end of combat for now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2014)

Arcata watches the Cobalt Dwarves flee until they can't be seen anymore, breathing fast. She looks over her shoulder at Bastian and smiles. She's weary, drained of magic, but there is a certain sweetness in the victory. Her smile fades quickly though. The victory was not without cost. More than one had died in this defense.

"Well shot," she told him, and can't resist adding an impish, "Though I thought I told you to hold the line at the tunnel?"


----------



## Axel (Aug 1, 2014)

As the living dwarves retreat, Sh'aah nudges his prisoner further into the cave with unsubtle blows of the shaft of his double axe. "Move!" was all he had to say while shepherding the suddenly pathetic creature towards the back.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2014)

Comoray goes person to person to take an inventory of injuries before he decides whether to expend more of the invigorating energy bestowed upon him by Velshionne.


----------



## Axel (Aug 2, 2014)

ooc: it's been awhile, but I'm fairly confident that Sh'aah is at or about full HP. Courtesy of the channel energy efforts during combat, of course


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*



Shayuri said:


> "Well shot," she told him, and can't resist adding an impish, "Though I thought I told you to hold the line at the tunnel?"




Bastian settles the bow on his back with a shrug and a smirk. 

"What kind of warrior would I be if I let my charge go off and learn to be a better shot than I am?" he says as he gestures to allow Arcata to return to the central chamber before him. "You've already got magic. If you start showing me up with martial skills, I'll wind up working a farm before next week."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2014)

A few of the Copper Dwarves are injured, particularly the two who were first to hold the entrance against the incursion. Only one is badly wounded but Comoray's earlier channeling has stabilised him. They are a hardy folk and they politely decline the offer of any further healing, using a mix of signs and rough Common.

Other Copper Dwarves are busy stripping the arms and armour from the dead Cobalt Dwarves. Their leader Menexes stumps over to the "visitors".

"You fought well," he says. "Without your help we wouldn't have stood a chance against those shadow snakes. You have the friendship of the Copper Dwarves. It's a pity Schattenstein got away, but we know where to find him." He glances over to the tunnel entrance. "My Lady, if you wouldn't mind removing your spell, I'll send some scouts to follow his retreat. Then maybe we'll have more time to discuss what brings you to the mountains, and what you know about the Cobalt Dwarf."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2014)

Arcata glances at the shimmering slippery area she created and blushes ever so slightly. She'd totally forgotten about that. With a gesture she disjoins the spell, and the shimmering motes rise up and dissipate into nothing.

"Of course," she replied. "Hopefully at least this will give him pause before he turns aggressive again. I'm much more concerned about what he represents right now though. A pattern is forming, and it's not a good one."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2014)

Menexes nods. "You mentioned something earlier, before we were interrupted," he says. "If you will, I'd like to talk more with you, your men and Rexun. Our hospitality is rough, I apologise, but perhaps something to eat and drink for you we can be finding." He utters a few words in Dwarven, and some of the dwarves begin laying out a crude table with crates to sit on.


----------



## Axel (Aug 14, 2014)

Sh'aah has thoroughly disarmed his prisoner within a few minutes, having searched his boots and in every metal crevice he can find. Unbuckling and removing the dwar's helmet, Sh'aah roughly shoves him toward the nearest group of copper dwarves. 

"Rope," is all he says, miming putting his wrists together in front.


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"Without you and your men, I'm fair certain we'd be back in their prison or dead," Bastian says to the dwarven leader as he nods to Fife to help Sh'aah with some rope. "You can talk with me as much as you need for that deed."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2014)

Arcata smiled warmly at that. "Your hospitality is most welcome, and less rough than what we have at our keep for the time being. I hope to return this courtesy to you soon...once these lands are safe again to travel."

"At any rate, yes, we must speak on these matters. The old keep was occupied by beast-men, led by an evil-natured fae creature. Now this dwarf waystation is also insidiously corrupted from within, and that amulet he wore..."

She shakes her head.

"Well, we can discuss the particulars when you're ready."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

Fyfe helps Sh'aah nind the captive cobalt dwarf, whilst beer, bread, hard cheese and dried meat are brought forth and set on a makeshift table made from some crates and a board. More crates and barrels serve as seats.

"Fanjyr Waystation is a valuable asset," says Menexes. "Whoever holds it controls trade between the Zwergenberg and the Empire, or at least its outposts. But like your keep its lain abandoned for some time. King Eisengrim wants nothing to do with the outside world but there are some of us who feel different. Iron dwarf and Copper dwarf are set against one another, and some fear that hostilities may turn to civil war. 

"This Schattenstein is a wild card in these matters. These so-called Cobalt dwarves are an unknown to me, but like you I suspect some dark magic has changed him. Him being in control of the Waystation is not a good thing, I am thinking. If you think there is something else behind this, it is even worse.

"Regardless, I think you and I have the same goals - restore the waystation, restore your keep, open up trade and make the area safe. What say you we work together?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2014)

Arcata smiled. "Exactly the proposal I had in mind. A good sign. We have the keep in hand, though restoring it will be long work. It...suffered under its occupation. From what I saw of the Waystation, it's a mess, but seems in better repair. Either the Cobalt dwarves are maintaining it, or it hasn't been lost for long enough to start crumbling. And I don't think the waystation fell to a siege either." She taps her lip thoughtfully. "You had no contact with the Waystation before?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

"King Eisengrim ordered the waystation closed, some time before your keep fell, when he decided to cut off contact with non-dwarves. I don't know when Schattenstein moved in but it would have been empty for him, although locked. We are ... not so welcome in the Zwergenberg and we have not been there for a long time. Our halls are out here, on the edge of the mountains and we have so far managed to avoid the waystation."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2014)

Having tended to his allies as much as the seem inclined to accept, Comoray moves on to the prisoner to inspect him for injuries. Not that he was a very merciful man as such, but in more civilized conflicts it was the duty of the medics to tend to prisoners as well. Not that he was a medic _per se_, though the blessings of the Lady Magnificient might give that impression sometimes. The brother is mostly keen on seeing the dwarf become a bit more pliant for when the interrogation inevitably comes.


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"And how many coppers are there, if you don't mind my asking?" Bastian asks. "As long as they hold the waystation, the cobalts are at an advantage. They're hiding ... something. We saw its glow, if not the source. I think that's the source of whatever corruption -- and power -- that's infused itself in them."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2014)

"Here we have around fifty," says Menexes. "Within a day or two's muster, another couple of hundred. But attacking the waystation, strange lights or not, will be likely the iron dwarves to provoke. It is risky for us to be too involved."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2014)

"How would they find out? Surely the Cobalt Dwarves wouldn't send for aid. Not if the king abandoned the waystation himself," Arcata asks."


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2014)

Bastian nodded. "If you don't want to take credit, I'm sure we wouldn't mind telling the iron dwarves we cleaned their house for them ourselves," the cavalier said with a bit of a grin, though he fades back to stay out of Arcata's way. He couldn't resist the jibe, but he knew things were far more precarious than that, and the last Dulat was better trained at handling these sorts of prickly relations.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 21, 2014)

OOC: I'm on holiday until 1st Sept. Normal service will be resumed after that!


----------



## Axel (Aug 31, 2014)

Sh'aah, conscious of his bloodied and dirty hands, sat on the ground outside the main circle. Close enough to listen, but not so close he would be expected to offer an opinion. To avoid looking like he was eavesdropping, he cleaned and sharpened his axe while he sat.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 2, 2014)

Menexes strokes his ginger beard thoughtfully.

"You have a point," he says. "And the Waystation is a valuable resource. I'll commit forces to your aid. I'll need to leave some here to guard the sanctuary, particularly in case the Cobalt Dwarf decides to counterstrike. But I can spare, say, thirty dwarves to our joint cause. 

"However, Schattenstein has the advantage of a fortified position. If you have any ideas, perhaps now your should be telling?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"There's the tunnels, but since we just used them to escape, I have to imagine they'll be guarding those better now," Bastian offers. 

"There's also the opening on the side of the cliff. If we had a way to get there without risking all of us falling down the chasm ... that might not be an avenue they'd expect. Of course, unless you've got a gaggle of riding eagles or spiders hiding somewhere, I'm not sure that's a viable option."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2014)

Arcata thinks. "The Cobalt Dwarves weren't expecting trouble," she says slowly. "And they were...slipshod in maintaining the waystation. They might not have bothered to stockpile food and fuel. In that case, a siege could be very effective. We'd just have to keep them from going hunting, since I'm sure they already don't have any support from farms."

She frowns at something then. "I don't like a plan that depends on one's enemies to slip up though. And it assumes they don't have some secret way out...underground passages or the like."

For a moment, Arcata is silent, then looks at Menexes. "Wait, what about that? How hard would it be to dig under the Waystation's walls?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 5, 2014)

Menexes calls Rexun over to join the discussion, and explains the situation to him.

"What do you make of the Lady's suggestion?" he asks.

"The rock beneath is Sandstein being," replies Rexun. "At least, from what I see. Tunnels already underneath, where me they were holding, so if we are another tunnel making that meets these, very easy."

"But it will still take time," sasy Menexes. "The Cobalt Dwarves may well not be provisioned for a seige, but neither are we. And we will need a safe place for our sappers to start, unoberved by the Waystation preferably so that Schattenstein isn't warned of our intent.  It can be done, but not without risk." Menexes pauses as if considering something, then continues. "There is another possibility, but it also carries risk, to you particularly, My Lady. I'm not sure that your bodyguard will approve. But for some reason Schattenstein is interested in you. Maybe we could use that in some way? Set a trap, perhaps?"


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

Bastian's gaze cools, his hand moving an inch toward the hilt of his greatsword before he clears his throat and regains his composure.

"You're right: I don't approve," he says evenly. "The Lady Arcata Dulat isn't bait for anyone's hook.

"That said," he continues, his tone measured, "that doesn't mean Schattenstein can't be convinced she'll be somewhere that she won't be."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2014)

Arcata moves to Bastion's side and puts just her fingertips on his sword hand's forearm.

"He wasn't trying to be threatening," she says with gentle reproof. "It was something I was already considering bringing up, in fact."

She looks at Menexes.

"I don't object to trying to lure him out, but if I take a risk like that it would have to be a very good plan. Just riding me up to the wall wouldn't work. We'd need to feed him false information in a way that it seems trustworthy, and I'm not sure how to do that. The nature of the Cobalt Dwarves seems as if they wouldn't have an easy time infiltrating you."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 16, 2014)

"No indeed," says Menexes. "That's a worrying thought that we might have spies in our midst. I had mostly trusted to the honour of dwarves - how like a human to think of such things! But I was thinking of offering a deal with Schattenstein. We could make him think that his smoke snakes did more damage than they did - that we have changed our minds about turning you over to him. But I don't know how best to go from that to getting into the waystation. My Lady - you have magic, I saw. Do you have anything that can help us? Make an infiltrator invisible, perhaps?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2014)

Arcata shakes her head unwillingly. "No," she admits. "I can really only do a little magic. I haven't had much time for study since...all this started." Bastian knows she's referring to events that took place well before their exile to these dangerous hinterlands.

"Even so...your idea may be workable. Schattenstein was really eager to do whatever it was he was planning. Almost desperate, really, to risk so much."

She paces away, tapping her bottom lip with a fingertip thoughtfully. 

"We could use a meeting like that to try to stage an ambush maybe. I wonder, if we ambushed the dwarves he sends to recover me, and took their armor...could they mistake your dwarves for cobalt? Long enough to get us inside the gates at least..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 25, 2014)

"We could brew up some woad," says Menexes. "That would help. Or darkness would help. We dwarves can see with little or no light, but we can't see colour when it's dark. It would be hard to tell who had blue skin or not."


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2014)

*Bastian Sangue, human cavalier*

"Of course, Sh'aah is the only one of us--" here Bastian gestures to indicate the Dulat entourage, "--who can see in the dark at all. So the same thing that would mask your mens' color would make it impossible for us to help you, well, at all. Sounds like maybe the woad is the better option if we want to make a bronze look like a cobalt."


----------



## Axel (Sep 29, 2014)

Sh'aah's ears perked up at his name, and it dawned on him that he might be expected to make some contribution to the plan. "Climbing. Climb the wall too. Next to cliff. Away from gate. Can't see far in the dark."


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2014)

Rexun grimaces when Sh'aah mentions climbing, but Menexes nods in agreement.

"Perhaps a two-pronged attack," he suggests. "Some of us distract the gate guard with the promise of handing over Your Ladyship, whilst we send some to sneak in the way that you escaped." He looks over at Sh'aah, acknowledging the existence of the half-orc for the first time. "Do you volunteer to lead the commando squad?"

OOC: Apologies for the patchy updates. It's a busy time at work, plus I'm moving jobs and house soon, so expect sketchy service for the next few weeks!


----------



## Axel (Oct 7, 2014)

Sh'aah shrugged. _Only way to move things along. The missing warden will be gone forever if we wait Dwarf time..._

"I go. Climbing tunnels need rope. Wall climbing will not. Many dwarfs to come?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2014)

Arcata hesitates, then nods. "It's the best plan we've come up with so far. Lets go with it."


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2014)

Bastian nods. "I'm not a climber, so I'll stay with the envoy," Bastian says. The thinning of his lips and the brief glance to Arcata adds a silent _besides, I'm not letting you out of my sight._


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 28, 2014)

It takes what feels like a maddeningly long time to get everything ready for the combined decoy and infiltration. Sh'aah is put in charge of a squad of four dwarf volunteers for the climb, including Rexun, and the dwarves find rope and spikes for the climbers. Menexes, along with a small dwarf honour guard, will proceed to the gates of the waystation with Arcata, Bastian and Comoray, with the intent on offering to hand Arcata over to the Cobalt Dwarf.

Sh'aah's squad is to enter the tunnels under the waystation, whilst the role of the envoy is mainly to cause a distraction, but if the event allows either removal of cobalt dwarves or entry into the waystation, to go with that. Beyond this, the plan, such as it is, devolves into seeing what happens next.

It is the next night by the time things are ready to go. The party moves up towards the Waystation in the dark of night. Clouds cover the stars and moon, and the narrow mountain track is a nerve-wracking trip for the humans in the party. 

Menexes pulls up beyond the range of an easy shot from the fortifications and calls out in dwarven. A cobalt face peers down from the battlements.

"Tell your master that I have his demands considered," he continues, in Common. "and, as dwarf to dwarf, I bring him the Lady Dulat as hostage, as an offering of peace between us."

The dwarf vanishes, and at this point Sh'aah and his band take the opportunity to slip over the side into the black chasm and begin their careful transverse to the broken cellar.

Eventually there are signs of someone on the battlements again, and at this point the commando squad have reached the cellar. 

Haxmar Schattenstein's voice calls out.

"I accept your offer, Master Kupferbart," he says. "The Lady Dulat may enter. Alone." The wicket gate of the Waystation opens a crack.


----------



## Axel (Nov 3, 2014)

Sh'aah led his small group forwards in silence and without hesitation. Not only had he come out the same way just a day before, but it was important to show the dwarves he was not afraid. _It would only take a little mistake for them to back out. And then, I can't fight them all myself, so the lady will be lost..._

As before, Sh'aah climbs across first to secure the rope. As his feet touch the solid rock of the cellar he stands still in the pitch black, listening for the tell-tale clinks and clanks of the habitually armoured dwarves. Not hearing any after a minute, he secure the rope to the same point as last time and gives a low whistle to signal the copper dwarves. 

Knowing their climb will be slow, and the group very vulnerable until at least one had crossed to the way station  side, Sh'aah crept forward a few dozen yards. There he crouched down against the cellar wall, double axe resting on his knees, and kept his silence. Partly he wanted to know what was happening above, and partly he wanted any advance warning of a counter attack.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2014)

Bastian frowns. 

"You'll have to take me out at the knees before I let you walk through those gates alone, milady," Bastian whispers in his liege's ear. "But since I like my knees, maybe you've a better way to get him out here?"


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 10, 2014)

Comoray stays by the side of Menexes. Subterfuge is not the Brother's strong suit, but for his own part in this to be believable it must appear that he has found more favour among the dwarves than with Arcata. Best not to appear too attached.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2014)

Arcata feels her stomach drop as she realizes the predicament they're in. How had they not seen this coming? How to draw the defenders out now, when they'd made a perfectly reasonable request?

She looks at Bastian, her eyes wide. It isn't hard for him to see that her panic is entirely unfeigned at the moment.

"Follow my lead," she whispers.

Then she turns and steps towards Menaxes.

"This isn't going to end well for you," she tells the dwarf leader...quickly, silently, mouthing the same words to him that she'd said to Bastian. "Change your mind now, and I'll look past this. We can still be allies. Together we'll be strong enough to resist him!"

What she had was not a plan. A plan was worked out in advance, carefully and meticulously crafted to encompass the variables and executed. What she had was a crazy idea...but it just might work. At the very least, it should give the other team an adequete distraction.


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2014)

Bastian's frown deepens, but he decides that might be just what's called for. He clanks his way up behind Arcata, hand obviously hovering over the pommel of his greatsword. He says nothing for now, merely playing the part of the loyal guard dog, ready to bite.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2014)

Menexes gives the tiniest of inflections to indicate that he has understood.

"I am dwarf," he says loudly to Arcata. "My loyalty to other dwarves lies, not human trouble-makers." He looks up to the battlements. "I will bring her in," he calls to Schattenstein. "There are matters I would with you discuss."
There is another pause.

"Very well," comes the reply. "You and the woman, only." The wicket in the waystation gates opens slightly. Menexes glances at Bastian and Arcata, waiting for their next move. Meanwhile, under the gatehouse, Sh'aah and his squad are waiting in position...


----------



## Axel (Nov 21, 2014)

Crouched in the dark, Sh'aah is pleased to see the Dwarves make the crossing with relative ease. Grunting in approval, he turns and begins stalking toward the way out. 

ooc: I don't have Sh'aah's stealth modifier with me (on the phone). The group is likely to be limited by the dwarves though, since he gets some epic bonus for being in favoured terrain.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2014)

"Bastian, now!" Arcata suddenly cried out, and with a wave of her hand summoned a haze of twinkling lights that spread into the eyes of the dwarves near them. She turned and started to flee...as if making a daring escape from suddenly blinded dwarves!

And of course, faced with the prospect of losing their prey...the Cobalt Dwarves might be provoked to give chase, right into the waiting arms of her allies.

It was all or nothing time.

(OOC - Dancing Lights. That workhorse spell that it is. )


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2015)

Brother Comoray's eyes widened just a bit and a frown creased his face. That was about the extent of the show that he had in him. Lady Arcata was making her move, but he had to stand still long enough to see if her gambit would work before charging into the fray.


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2015)

[sblock=ooc]ARgh. Sorry. i thought I had replied here. [/sblock]

Finally understanding, Bastian grins. He makes an overly dramatic show of shoving one of the dwarves out of the way as he pulls his broadsword and aids in Arcata's "escape." There is far more clanking of armor than actual impact to any of his blows, but the louder the show, he hoped, the more likely the cobalts would buy it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 17, 2015)

Some of the Copper Dwarves curse and splutter indignantly as Arcata throws a spell in their faces and Bastian shoulders them aside, but Menexes hussles the towards the gate of the Waystation and shouts something in Dwarven at the two Cobalt dwarves at the wicket, who obligingly rush forwards into the middle of the group of humans and Copper Dwarves. Menexes places himself in the wicket gate and gives a nod to Arcata.


----------



## Kaodi (May 28, 2015)

OOC: I do not understand what is going on here. Are we now in control of the gate and can launch our attack, or are we still in the midst of the ruse?


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2015)

(gasp...wow...long time! Um, from what I remember, Arcata's ploy was to fake her escape, trying to coax the Cobalts into pursuing her. It sounds like two of them have, but we're really hoping to get more out I believe, before springing the ambush)

Arcata glances back, with the best terrified look she can muster, and continues to flee, dragging Bastian along with her. They had to come out to get her, or it was all for nothing!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 3, 2015)

OOC: Well, I'd given this one up for dead, but I'm happy to continue!  I believe that Arcata and Bastian at least were making a show of running away from the Copper dwarves so as to lure the Cobalt dwarves out of the gatehouse - I added in an element where Menexes of the Copper dwarves has moved to the gate in order to secure it after the Cobalt dwarves move out the way - so now anyone who wants to can either enter, or attack the Cobalt dwarves who are pursuing Arcata et al., or join in the lure.

As I recall, Sh'aah and some other Copper dwarves are currently hding in the cellar of the tower waiting to act.


----------



## Axel (Jun 3, 2015)

ooc: I had to read back just to remember what my PC was doing... :-/

Sneaking through the cellar or basement with some dwarves. Trying to judge a good time to make an appearance by sounds. That's it.


----------

